# Another lil mans attempt to get big!!



## jyoung8j (Nov 2, 2013)

Well took my first 2 pins tonight.. 1cc test e and .75cc deca in each ass cheek..
My weight is about 187 last wk so prob floating in tht area..My calories are going to start at 3033 calories a day with carbs at 284g and protein at 336 and fat 70g.. 
Cycle is as follows
1-4 dbol 50mg
1-8 800mg test e
1-8 600mg deca
8-18 1200 test e
8-16 800mg deca
Have aromasin and caber plan is to use aromasin 12.5 eod and .5 of caber every 3rd day
Have hcg also and nolva and clomid for pct.. if I get off.. plan for this is a bulk to put on as much mass as possible.. like to hit 210ish with bf staying realitivly the same.. Here we go!!


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 2, 2013)

Good luck, Mate! You run that much gear before? (you're pinning 2Gs for pretty much the last ten weeks of your cycle). Good stack for a bulk. Calories for your size seem ok, perhaps even a bit light? 

Looking forward to the log! Cheers!

- Savage


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 2, 2013)

Good luck and enjoy the increased size....


----------



## jyoung8j (Nov 2, 2013)

Thanks guys.. I ran 900mg test and 700npp last winter and lost a lot of fat but put on good amout of muscle.. so lil higher this time but if sides get bad ill back it down or up ai dosages.. I'm 5'4" so my calorie intake is a lil lower then most.. also dnt wanna gain ton of fat.. ill sacrifice a lil size for not having the fat..


----------



## Seeker (Nov 2, 2013)

Let's get fukn huge!!!!


----------



## transcend2007 (Nov 2, 2013)

You have to love the test / deca cycle.  I am running the short ester version of that now with TPP & NPP.

I do have one question.  Why are you increasing your dose the 2nd half of your cycle?


----------



## jyoung8j (Nov 2, 2013)

Well first reason is cuz didn't wanna get bashed on how it was way to much gear blaah blah blah and second thts when stuff starts to move on me and figure I would make a decision if wanted more based on gains and sides.. I'm here to get freaky big over next few yrs even if tht means 3-4g of gear.. lol


----------



## RedLang (Nov 2, 2013)

Cycle looks great man. 

@5'4 180 youd still look pretty decent. What do you think your bf is at now? 

Can we get some pics up to see the before and afters?

Looking forward to seeing progress


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 2, 2013)

jyoung8j said:


> Thanks guys.. I ran 900mg test and 700npp last winter and lost a lot of fat but put on good amout of muscle.. so lil higher this time but if sides get bad ill back it down or up ai dosages.. I'm 5'4" so my calorie intake is a lil lower then most.. also dnt wanna gain ton of fat.. ill sacrifice a lil size for not having the fat..



Get swole, Mate! Keep an eye on your bloods (don't have to tell you that obviously) and good luck with the cycle!


----------



## jyoung8j (Nov 2, 2013)

Last I checked my bf was 15% at 192.. ill post up pics hopefully at end.. I do all post on my phone and it won't let me post..who wants to b 180..lol not me.. more like 200 at contest time..230 off season


----------



## jyoung8j (Nov 4, 2013)

Second pin tonight.. been on dbol since last wed already feeling lil stronger.. not huge gains but 245 on bench felt light.weight is at 192.. upped calories from 2400 to 3000 when took first pin...


----------



## Jada (Nov 4, 2013)

Gonna get big young, will follow.


----------



## jyoung8j (Nov 4, 2013)

Thx jada... going to add slin to the mix once I feel comfortable with it also


----------



## jyoung8j (Nov 5, 2013)

Holy **** batman my weight is already jumping up.. I was 198 today.. almost a wk into dbol and 2 pins of test and deca
. I dnt feel over bloated.. my arms feel full and pumped up all the time.. so is it the xtra carbs or the 50mg of dbol working already??


----------



## Seeker (Nov 5, 2013)

Hell yeah bro! If your eating is in check which I'm sure it is, and you're training hard which I'm sure you are, and you got some good dbol, which it sounds like you do, damn straight you should be feeling high and mighty  by now. I always start to feel animal after the 1st week on dbol.


----------



## jyoung8j (Nov 5, 2013)

Lol yea been eating pretty good.. and busting my ass in gym as usual.. never used dbol at beginning of a cycle so wasn't sure wht to expect.. but I'd say ill prob b 200 easy by end of wk..


----------



## jyoung8j (Nov 6, 2013)

BOOM!!! Got on scale today and a wk in I'm 201.7 and bf is 15.8%.. question tho does this really sound normal or am I holding ton water and need more ai.. this just seems extreme.. esp since test and deca hasn't kicked in yet..


----------



## coltmc4545 (Nov 6, 2013)

You're probably holding water but don't worry about it. Once you finish dbol the water will go away. As long as your bp isn't elevated and you don't have other signs of high e, I would leave your AI where it's at and enjoy and take advantage of the added strength from the bloat.


----------



## Seeker (Nov 6, 2013)

Damn dood, that's 14 lbs since the 1st.  Holy shit! Have you checked your BP lately? I hope your AI is legit. Big fuker!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 6, 2013)

If your BP is up don't touch the slin. Just my .02... that shit will bloat you pretty good at first while you learn how many carbs is right for you. 

If you want some one on one about slin use talk to Spongy Colt or HDH. Or me... but probably not me cause I will eat like 40 carbs per iu lol


----------



## jyoung8j (Nov 6, 2013)

Yea my bp hasn't moved checked it yest.. the ai I have is left over mp.. so should b good.. have had no high estro signs.. I've been eating about 1000 more then I was during cut..guess just shocked cuz never used dbol at beginning. .


----------



## Gt500face (Nov 6, 2013)

Sounds like a serious bulking cycle.


----------



## jyoung8j (Nov 7, 2013)

Thts the plan!!! I'm sure weight will taper here soon.. I hope lol thinking around 215-220 range at end..


----------



## HDH (Nov 7, 2013)

jyoung8j said:


> Second pin tonight.. been on dbol since last wed already feeling lil stronger.. not huge gains but 245 on bench felt light.weight is at 192.. upped calories from 2400 to 3000 when took first pin...


You are off to a good lean gain start if 2400cals is maintenance and you upped it 600 cals.  



jyoung8j said:


> Holy **** batman my weight is already jumping up.. I was 198 today.. almost a wk into dbol and 2 pins of test and deca
> . I dnt feel over bloated.. my arms feel full and pumped up all the time.. so is it the xtra carbs or the 50mg of dbol working already??


The d-bol can surprise you the first time. A-drol is even better. 


jyoung8j said:


> BOOM!!! Got on scale today and a wk in I'm 201.7 and bf is 15.8%.. question tho does this really sound normal or am I holding ton water and need more ai.. this just seems extreme.. esp since test and deca hasn't kicked in yet..



Holding a good amount of water. Have you noticed vascularity starting to hide itself?

HDH


----------



## jyoung8j (Nov 7, 2013)

Yea my arms and legs r usually vascular esp the lil fine ones well over the last few days they aren't as crazy.. yea i figured was water but damn!!! Lol can wait to see where I'm at in 10wks..hopefully some good size and drop off fat even


----------



## Azog (Nov 8, 2013)

Sounds like you're blowing up! Keep it up.


----------



## jyoung8j (Nov 8, 2013)

Yea I'm starting to feel like a water balloon..lol


----------



## Yaya (Nov 8, 2013)

if this cycle doesnt get u big then nothing will..

im sure it wont disappoint, DDT never does

good luck


----------



## jyoung8j (Nov 8, 2013)

Well got some bad news about my fiances health last night so I'm hoping I can gather myself and stay on track..


----------



## Yaya (Nov 8, 2013)

jyoung8j said:


> Well got some bad news about my fiances health last night so I'm hoping I can gather myself and stay on track..



man, hope everything is ok..

stay on track with whats important.. if she needs you, give her your 100%, fuk the cycle


----------



## Seeker (Nov 8, 2013)

All the best, j.  Totally agree with Yaya.  Be there for her 1st.


----------



## jyoung8j (Nov 8, 2013)

They found a mass in her ovary.. so were shooken up and scared we'll find out more next fri.. if its bad I'm going to bail on this run.. she's my rock so shell win this battle


----------



## HDH (Nov 8, 2013)

Best of luck to you and your lady.

HDH


----------



## jyoung8j (Nov 9, 2013)

Thx hdh...


----------



## jyoung8j (Nov 10, 2013)

Well after our visit to the hospital and full of not so good news and 2 days of not eating much of shit somehow today my strength was up and so was weight.. Did flat bench usually work out with 225 3x10.. today 225 was light so went 225 1x15 245 1x10 275 1x6 was going to go higher but no spotter so didn't wanna risk it.. did incline bench with 90lbs dumbells which is good for me.. did flyes cables and pec deck also..weight was 204.2 so coming up on wk 2 everything a ok so far..


----------



## jyoung8j (Nov 13, 2013)

Wk 2 is today and I've gotta say pretty impressed.. strength is steadly going up with the dbol as is the weight.. did legs yest and after squatting 375x8 3xs my back was pumped so bad could barely walk.. today is shoulders then taking few days off cuz have a hospital visit on fri.. weight was 207.4 def huge number.. never thought I'd b 200+ this early.. but still look pretty solid..if u bros get a chance plz pray for my girl on fri.. thx j


----------



## Jada (Nov 13, 2013)

Keep up the hard work, on another note will say a prayer for ur wife.


----------



## jyoung8j (Nov 14, 2013)

Thx bro... much appreciated..


----------



## jyoung8j (Nov 15, 2013)

Well considering the stressfull wk and more to come I'm doing my best to keep focus and make best out of cycle as possible.. my girl has to have surgery fri at 115.. so depending on outcome of surgery will determine if this cycle continues.. if surgery is the worse case scenario then ill bail.. as of right now been eating like a horse like 3500 calories sometimes more.. weight is at 210 and strength keeps going up.. chest day tom and back on mon can't wait..


----------



## jyoung8j (Nov 21, 2013)

Weight was 214.6 today... I look pretty bloated lol strength is good appetite is good.. did chest mon and did 275 x 18 on flat bench... then did 105 db on incline...back deadlifted 455 x3 so strength is decent..
My everyday diet except wkends I cheat a lil..
Meal 1
5 egg white 1 whole egg
1/2 cup oats teaspoon honey splenda packet
Meal 2-5
6 oz chicken or ground beef
1/2 cup brown rice
1/2 cup yams
Meal 6 
6oz lean meat chicken or beef
Sweet potato
Green beans
Prewo-shake creatine karbolyn protein
Post-same as pre
Snack ramen noodles or pop tart or bagel
Feel free to critique. . Thx j
My girl has surgery tom so god willing this we will overcome.. hope and pray everyday for her well being..


----------



## jyoung8j (Nov 27, 2013)

Well the down low on my life... my girl went in for surgery last fri during surgery the mass they found was ovarian cancer so they removed all female parts part of colon some fatty tissue and pervic lympnoids.. so been in hospital all wk with her no gym and eating pure crap when I eat.. so hopefully recovery is looking better next wk if not ill prob pull plug on this..j


----------



## Jada (Nov 27, 2013)

Damn young sucks u have to stop ur cycle but its the best for ur situation right now. I can only imagine how hard is to train with whats goin on in ur life.u made a good decision.  Wish ur wife a speedy recovery,  always a pm away young.


----------



## jyoung8j (Nov 27, 2013)

Thx jada.. I haven't stopped it yet she wants me to see how a wk training goes when she's home b4 I do.. if she gets home and I can't focus or eat ill cancel it..


----------



## Hero Swole (Nov 27, 2013)

I would just drop it now rather than drop it later the recovery will be better if you get off now.


----------



## Hero Swole (Nov 27, 2013)

Woops was about to delete that post after reading the rest of the thread my bad bro. Darn pgone.


----------



## Armedanddangerous (Nov 27, 2013)

Sorry about your situation! It sucks when someone you love has to go through something like that. I'm a firm believer of family comes first but If you can make it work keep lifting, maybe take it out on the weights and let the situation fuel your fire

Good luck brother


----------



## jyoung8j (Nov 27, 2013)

If I feel I can't focus or eat meals like I need next wk I'm going to bail.. save the stash for later time.. I was a mess last wk workouts sucked and food intake was less or crap.. won't have another wk like tht.. so to b cont lol


----------



## Armedanddangerous (Nov 27, 2013)

jyoung8j said:


> If I feel I can't focus or eat meals like I need next wk I'm going to bail.. save the stash for later time.. I was a mess last wk workouts sucked and food intake was less or crap.. won't have another wk like tht.. so to b cont lol



I agree if your mind and heart are not in it your just burning your gear up. Hope things get better for you


----------



## jyoung8j (Dec 4, 2013)

Well this wk of training has been pretty decent.. girl insisted tht I get back at it hard.. she knows how important my goals and gym r and this point.. she's the most understanding and supportive chic I've ever met.. she's doing great gets around pretty good.. so I've been hitting gym after work for 1hr45min usually.. home by 330.. weight seems to stopped.. 215 is where I'm at on wk 4.. hoping 10 more pds but idk.. wk 12 should tell the toll.. we'll just keep plugging away..j


----------



## Azog (Dec 5, 2013)

jyoung8j said:


> Well this wk of training has been pretty decent.. girl insisted tht I get back at it hard.. she knows how important my goals and gym r and this point.. she's the most understanding and supportive chic I've ever met.. she's doing great gets around pretty good.. so I've been hitting gym after work for 1hr45min usually.. home by 330.. weight seems to stopped.. 215 is where I'm at on wk 4.. hoping 10 more pds but idk.. wk 12 should tell the toll.. we'll just keep plugging away..j



Glad to hear your lady seems to be doing well! She sounds like an AWESOME chick. Sounds like she is totally supportive of you...damn I wish my GF was .01% of that.  I wish her a speedy recovery and you a continued, excellent cycle.


----------



## Armedanddangerous (Dec 5, 2013)

jyoung8j said:


> Well this wk of training has been pretty decent.. girl insisted tht I get back at it hard.. she knows how important my goals and gym r and this point.. she's the most understanding and supportive chic I've ever met.. she's doing great gets around pretty good.. so I've been hitting gym after work for 1hr45min usually.. home by 330.. weight seems to stopped.. 215 is where I'm at on wk 4.. hoping 10 more pds but idk.. wk 12 should tell the toll.. we'll just keep plugging away..j


Your girl sounds awesome!! Glad she's doing well


----------



## jyoung8j (Dec 5, 2013)

Thx guys... yea she's pretty awesome.. she's doing great way better then I thought after a huge surgery. .


----------



## stonetag (Dec 5, 2013)

jyoung8j said:


> Holy **** batman my weight is already jumping up.. I was 198 today.. almost a wk into dbol and 2 pins of test and deca
> . I dnt feel over bloated.. my arms feel full and pumped up all the time.. so is it the xtra carbs or the 50mg of dbol working already??



D-bol....do you feel pretty good all around?


----------



## jyoung8j (Dec 6, 2013)

If u like feeling big and full.. then yea feel great..


----------



## stonetag (Dec 6, 2013)

Cycle on bro!


----------



## jyoung8j (Dec 6, 2013)

Should b interesting by wk 10.. so in 5 more wks should b looking like a blowfish..lol hoping 10 more pds.. put it at about 35lbs to my lil 5'4" frame..lol


----------



## stonetag (Dec 6, 2013)

On a short winter bulk also, waiting to look like a blowfish (75mgs abombs ed) 2 weeks in, maybe weak gear, testp is doing its job though!


----------



## jyoung8j (Dec 6, 2013)

Ur abombs should of already blown u up..


----------



## stonetag (Dec 6, 2013)

I know! in the past with androlic I would see results first week I swear, going to bump to 100mgs next week and hope for the best. I guess what I can say though is my strength has increased some testpp I'm sure. 5ft4 where you going to put all that muscle bro? lol


----------



## jyoung8j (Dec 6, 2013)

Lol thts yrs out.. ill end up in 180s high 70s for show.. so hopefully get to 225 with 15-16% bf then cut to 176-180 at 4% but may b next yr.. yea if u dnt feel 100mg ed its bunk..


----------



## 502 (Dec 7, 2013)

How is your girl doing J?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 7, 2013)

jyoung8j said:


> They found a mass in her ovary.. so were shooken up and scared we'll find out more next fri.. if its bad I'm going to bail on this run.. she's my rock so shell win this battle



Jyoung, you are a man's man for reaching this decision. What good are your goals if you can't share them with the woman or people you love? This decision shows your maturity, how much you care for her, and how good of a person you are. Bravo for putting priorities in the right order. 



jyoung8j said:


> Well this wk of training has been pretty decent.. girl insisted tht I get back at it hard.. she knows how important my goals and gym r and this point.. she's the most understanding and supportive chic I've ever met.. she's doing great gets around pretty good.. so I've been hitting gym after work for 1hr45min usually.. home by 330.. weight seems to stopped.. 215 is where I'm at on wk 4.. hoping 10 more pds but idk.. wk 12 should tell the toll.. we'll just keep plugging away..j



This sounds like you have the best girl bro! One that supports you even when she's the one needing the support. I think I can safely assume that I speak for the community when I say we all wish her a full and speedy recovery. Keep the updates coming and keep doing what you gotta do. You and your girl will be in my prayers my brother.


----------



## jyoung8j (Dec 7, 2013)

Thanks guys the concern and blessiings truely is appreciated.. status on my girl.. she had surgery 2 wks ago yest while in surgery the mass they found was a very early stage of ovarian cancer they had to remove her female organs and small protion of her colon.. they believe it was early enough and they got all of affected spots.. she got staples out yest and is doing really good.. moving around really well and backed off the pain meds quite a bit from hospital. . Shell b off work and any activities for 8wks..  which sux cuz she has no short term disability or tht much vaca so I'm full tilt working 60+ hrs to survive.. but shed do it for us so I'm good with it.. she's dying to go lift so going to b a long 8wks lol but we are truley blessed tht she had pain to force her to go to er and we caught it early.. made me think a lot about us and we will b getting married very soon.. I love this chic more then words can describe.. sniff sniff ****ing estro lol thx guys for everything... off to blast back take care bros


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 7, 2013)

> they had to remove her female organs and small protion of her colon.. they believe it was early enough and they got all of affected spots.. she got staples out yest and is doing really good.. moving around really well and backed off the pain meds quite a bit from hospital. . Shell b off work and any activities for 8wks..  which sux cuz she has no short term disability or tht much vaca so I'm full tilt working 60+ hrs to survive.. but shed do it for us so I'm good with it.. she's dying to go lift so going to b a long 8wks lol but we are truley blessed tht she had pain to force her to go to er and we caught it early.. made me think a lot about us and we will b getting married very soon.. I love this chic more then words can describe.. sniff sniff ****ing estro lol thx guys for everything... off to blast back take care bros




Oooooo somebody's in looooooove! Lmao. Great news man. Thank God it was caught early


----------



## jyoung8j (Dec 7, 2013)

Lol yea u could say tht.. been with her for 5yrs so its about due.. plus b hard to find someone to support everything I do lifting the gear owning racecars etc she's there for everything..


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 7, 2013)

jyoung8j said:


> Lol yea u could say tht.. been with her for 5yrs so its about due.. plus b hard to find someone to support everything I do lifting the gear owning racecars etc she's there for everything..



Wait wait wait...you own race cars? Why haven't we talked before??? I'm a big gear head...for cars and AAS.


----------



## jyoung8j (Dec 7, 2013)

Lol yea I own 2 pavement modifieds.. we race circle track over in ohio.. ones got 383 680hp the other is 355 with 550.. got tons jack in these dumb things..lol


----------



## Armedanddangerous (Dec 7, 2013)

I'm in Ohio right now, about an hour from you in beaver creek


----------



## jyoung8j (Dec 7, 2013)

Lol I kno where beaver creek is.. we run at kil kare occasionally.. its outside of dayton..


----------



## Armedanddangerous (Dec 7, 2013)

Yep I'm here to get my daughters service dog


----------



## jyoung8j (Dec 8, 2013)

O so ur not from this wonderfull state lol


----------



## Armedanddangerous (Dec 8, 2013)

No I'm from upstate ny


----------



## jyoung8j (Dec 8, 2013)

Damn thts a long drive... dnt envy tht..lol


----------



## Armedanddangerous (Dec 8, 2013)

jyoung8j said:


> Damn thts a long drive... dnt envy tht..lol



It was about 8 hrs but I've driven farther for dumder shit, this trip was worth it


----------



## jyoung8j (Dec 8, 2013)

Yea if its for ur daughter hard not to b.. esp if makes them happy..


----------



## Armedanddangerous (Dec 8, 2013)

Being that your a car guy you'll like this! I once drove to nc (12 hours) for a miata that I was going to turn into a track car. The guy knew I was driving from ny and when I got there he sold it an hour earlier. Long story short his wife called the cops because I was going to kill him (I might have gotten a little mad). So I got on Craigslist down there and bought a 69 chevy pickup instead, wasn't going back with an empty trailer hahaha


----------



## jyoung8j (Dec 8, 2013)

Yea I would of beat his ass...lol


----------



## jyoung8j (Dec 9, 2013)

Went to gym yest... weight is hovering around 212.. bf was at 16.7% guessing weight came down cuz of no dbol.. did flat bench with 335x5 got out of rythem or prob could of had 6-8.. did incline with 105x6 db.. these are a decent jump in weight since last wk.. hoping size is coming and weight stays around this for few wks then goes up 10 in last 4 wks.. well see.. going good so far esp considering the month I've had..


----------



## Jada (Dec 9, 2013)

Wow 212 at 5'4 u beast!


----------



## jyoung8j (Dec 9, 2013)

Far from where I wanna b... but I'm starting to look pretty thick.. just need to really cut up this late winter spring time.. just hate cutting cuz feel so puny.. got down to 182 and hated it.. so hopefully this bulk I put on enough size tht I lose tht feeling.. thx jada


----------



## Fsuphisig (Dec 11, 2013)

Hey jyoung you plan on competing or do you compete regularly ? In bb competitions of course.


----------



## jyoung8j (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm growing to compete.. was prepping for a show and felt to little so I said I won't compete till I'm up close to 200lbs..


----------



## Fsuphisig (Dec 11, 2013)

i feel ya dude, well good luck im rootin for ya. PM me if you ever compete in florida


----------



## jyoung8j (Dec 11, 2013)

Lol I dnt see tht happening unless I do a show and a vaca at same time lol.. thx


----------



## jyoung8j (Dec 17, 2013)

Just lil update been off the dbol a while and tom is going on wk 7 stuffs def moving around lookung pretty thick for sure weight is at 215.7 today.. upped cards today also so see if tht helps..strength is thru roof and appetite is crazy.. I'm up to 3400 cal most ever for any cycle so next 9wks should b a huge change if I keep eating..j


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 17, 2013)

Your getting big brother......looking forward to hearing more of this ride!


----------



## jyoung8j (Dec 18, 2013)

Yea hopefully I'm happy when I cut in spring lol


----------



## Azog (Dec 18, 2013)

Getting big! Wish I could hit 215 on 3400 cals! Manny/Helios will get me sorted for my next cycle and I will catch you weight wise. Keep growing!


----------



## jyoung8j (Dec 18, 2013)

Yea azog I think ur leaner then I am tho.. when I cut up ill b lil lucky if get out of 170s lol


----------



## jyoung8j (Dec 20, 2013)

Hit shoulders yest did new pr on shoulder bb press of 245x6 and the 100pd db press for 6.. weight was 217.3 only 8pds to go with my goal.. and looking at wk 8 which with me size come on wk 10 usually. .


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Dec 20, 2013)

Nice stats and confrats on the PR. Thats awesome.


----------



## jyoung8j (Dec 26, 2013)

No new changes.. yest pinned wk8... my strength hunger sex drive is thru roof.. weight is same as last few wks.. 215-217ish I've been doing cardio on treadmill 20 mins eod may either cut out of slow it down to see if weight goes up.. need to b 225 at end of 18wks.. calories r about 3400..


----------



## Jada (Dec 26, 2013)

Wow young ur weight is up  nice job. With that increase mass how r u in the bf department.


----------



## jyoung8j (Dec 26, 2013)

Tht was actually yest at dinner.. today at gym my weight was 221.2 with bf basically hovering around 16.8-17.1 changes each day lol so I dnt think I've  put any fat on mayb lil and water and hopefully the good stuff.. had some guy at mall say so bulking season huh? Lol so guess I'm looking swollen.. once scale hits 225 I'm going to maintain I believe. . Its getting lil complicated at this weight.. can't scratch my shoulder struggle to wipe my ass..lol


----------



## jyoung8j (Dec 29, 2013)

Going into wk 9 on weds pin. Weight is hovering around 221.. strength kinda has been same.. but everything is good eating lifting motivation is all good.. been looking into how I wanna start dropping weights.. wht macros to use etc.. going to try to add another 100g of carbs this wk.. hopefully I'm at 225 bout wk 12.. then cruise at tht weight till wk18..


----------



## jyoung8j (Dec 31, 2013)

Well crazy nye leg work out today.. did squats 6x20 starting with 185 and going up to 275.. leg press 4 plates with 3x20 leg curls 4x20 from 55-105 calf raises 3x25 with 3 plates.. then db lunges with 40lb about 30ft up and back 4x.. leg extensions 4x20 from 85-155.. weight today was still same. But low on water.. so prob be around 223 on fri.. thinking of adding the hgh at 3iu a day and slin at 5iu post workout.. wht u guys think??


----------



## Jada (Jan 1, 2014)

Young ur cycle is going good brother, and on the u can't scratch ur shoulder and etc I've been through that when I was around 230, and it's a  bitch.


----------



## jyoung8j (Jan 1, 2014)

Yea I would like to lean out and stay around 215 tho.. hoping the hgh will help tht..


----------



## jyoung8j (Jan 2, 2014)

Checked calories and they were at 3600 calories 290p 410c 82f see how tht goes for next few wks.. my weight was at 222.4 today.. upped doses to test e 1000mg wk and deca 800mg wk.. did shoulders weight was lighter then usual worked up to 255x6 on bb press.. shrugs with 495x6..


----------



## jyoung8j (Jan 16, 2014)

Well hit my goal weight of 225.. so I have taken a little calories out of my diet to maintain.. will bridge over to tren in 4wks to finish it up as a recomp.. first time trying this but my roommate did it and worked amazing so wht the heck ill try it..plus im stronger on tren..lol


----------



## Azog (Jan 16, 2014)

225?! Damn! Nice job.


----------



## jyoung8j (Jan 16, 2014)

If I could only b as lean as f*** like u azog..lol


----------



## Stevethedream (Jan 16, 2014)

Lol. Everyone wants to b as ripped as Azog! That guy is a genetic freak! I pray every night that I can one day get as SHREDDED as Azog!


----------



## jyoung8j (Jan 18, 2014)

Weight is holdin strong.. going to start carb cycling to keep weight around this kinda recomp.. strength is good.. rack pulled 550x3 today which I was shocked.. using 120pd db to row with.. back width is coming in nice.. now in few wks need to focus on my weakness... belly fat...


----------



## jyoung8j (Feb 1, 2014)

Been holding weight at 225 for few wks now.. going to bridge over to tren as a recomp for 14 wks


----------



## jyoung8j (Feb 13, 2014)

Lil update.. ended cycle last wk at 15wks.. weight went from 185-190 to today in afternoon weight of 232.. all pr in everything bench 375 dl 495 squat 525.. gained lil more bf then was hoping but put on big size in quads arms delts and back.. so now in few wks will b cut up time.. hoping to b down around 180 and lean and appear bigger.. thx to everyones interest


----------



## AlphaD (Feb 13, 2014)

Cant wait to hear where you end up brother.  Very nice!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 13, 2014)

No gay shit but I'd like to see some before and after pics from now to your desired Weight. 5 7 230 is a big boy. I'm an inch taller around the same weight so im interested to see how u look before and after. Actually it is very gay shit.


----------



## jyoung8j (Feb 13, 2014)

Im actually 5'4" lol thx for making me taller.. ill see wht I can do on pics.. I tried to post some thru my phone and no success then pics I have couldnt block face out.. im decent size but have alot more bf then id like.. prob like 16-18% now cut begins..lol


----------

